# Cyprichromis Aggression help



## Sheff (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm looking for some advise. A couple of months ago I purchased a breeding group of Cyp Leptisoma Kigoma 2 male (1 yellow tail 1 blue) along with 10 females. I had them in a 46 gallon bowfront tank (where everybody got along) and within 30 days switched to a 60 gallon tank. Now 2 of my females are holding and the yellow tail male has taken it upon himself to rule the tank. It was the blue tail guy in the 46 gallon. Since the move the yellow tail guy is now keeping the blue tail male pinned into an area behind a rock. If he comes out even for a second he gets attacked by the yellow tail guy. He kinda nips at him and forces him back behind the rock. It`s a 4 foot tank but the yellow guy stays near the rock where the blue guy hides to keep him in check. All of the fish are about 4"

Any suggestions would help please


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

Well.. most people don't believe me when I talk about how aggressive my cyps are too. I have 5 males 6 females in a standard 55. Just a couple of the males rule the tank, the other 3 stay parked in the top corner, and they have done so for the last 6 months.

I really don't think cyps should be kept in anything less than a 6ft tank once they are near full size. Its in the plans for next year.

Mine will not only keep the other males cornered, they will challenge the gold occies, the black calvus that is much larger and my gobies.

On the upside though... I found 9 baby cyps when the lights came on 2 Friday's ago!


Should add... its the black tails keeping the yellow tails cornered in my tank.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Breaking the line of sight might work. I used to use large pieces of slate and groups of rocks at opposite ends of the tank.


I find that rearranging the tank and turning off the lights for a while will mix them up and then they have to re establish territories. 

But cichlids will always be aggressive and chase each other certainly more when in breeding mode.


----------



## Sftl Aquatics (Sep 9, 2013)

Sheff said:


> I'm looking for some advise. A smallple of months ago I purchased a breeding group of Cyp Leptisoma Kigoma 2 male (1 yellow tail 1 blue) along with 10 females. I had them in a 46 gallon bowfront tank (where everybody got along) and within 30 days switched to a 60 gallon tank. Now 2 of my females are holding and the yellow tail male has taken it upon himself to rule the tank. It was the blue tail guy in the 46 gallon. Since the move the yellow tail guy is now keeping the blue tail male pinned into an area behind a rock. If he comes out even for a second he gets attacked by the yellow tail guy. He kinda nips at him and forces him back behind the rock. It`s a 4 foot tank but the yellow guy stays near the rock where the blue guy hides to keep him in check. All of the fish are about 4"
> 
> Any suggestions would help please


This is all normal behavour.when u had them in the small tank they were crowded
now they have more room and in spawninig behavour males get aggresive
and keep everyone else away and hammer any fish that comes close.
the only way to stop this is close all lights room should be black
or lower temp in the tank it will stop aggression but also breeding.


----------

